# new WHFB army?



## Marlukthewillbreaker (Aug 10, 2010)

I currently play DoC and i am looking into getting a different army that is about the same play style as them but more "fun."

was looking at Dark Elves, WoC, Ogre Kingdoms, and Skaven. 

Highest thought of to lowest.

any thoughts on what to do?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Marlukthewillbreaker said:


> I currently play DoC and i am looking into getting a different army that is about the same play style as them but more "fun."
> 
> was looking at Dark Elves, WoC, Ogre Kingdoms, and Skaven.
> 
> ...


Dark Elves are fragile, but devastating on offense. WOC are a beat-stick melee/magic army, Ogre Kingdoms are better than before but can get raped easily with some spells, Skaven require lots of models but are fun and powerful.

Anything specific that interests you?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Skaven are super fun, and fun to paint too if you have the paitence to paint a bunch of models, they are kind of expencive tho, so I would probably suggest you buy 2 boxes of the IOB and a batallion and a screaming bell to start off, thats what I did and I have alot of rats and special weapons out of it (I also bought a warp lightning cannon and doomwheel for the fun later)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

I second what Masked said about the armies.

I love to play skaven they are extremely fun to play but you will need alot and I do mean alot of models. I am sitting around 300 models 130 of which are slaves/clan rats (depending on the game) and I still think I need more for a 3k game maybe more slaves for a 2k game. When everything works I believe skaven can not be beat(I don't mean just rolling amazing I really mean no miscasts and no mishaps with the weaponry), that being said when everything goes wrong you can't win. Also you have to be able to laugh off blowing your own units up in order to play skaven. 

If you go skaven I would get 1 isle of blood box 1 battalion to start when you are ready to get a bigger force add another isle of blood a battalion a plague furnace a cannon and a doom wheel.

It will easily give you a 2k point army. You could even be competitive with it. I prefer the plague furnace to the screaming bell I feel it is more powerful but I know most skaven players over look the plague monks.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

out of all those armies skaven would be the most fun all the others they just eat your face off and laugh at your opponent. The most fun to play army personally is goblins because the randomness.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

Flindo said:


> Skaven are super fun, and fun to paint too if you have the paitence to paint a bunch of models, they are kind of expencive tho, so I would probably suggest you buy 2 boxes of the IOB and a batallion and a screaming bell to start off, thats what I did and I have alot of rats and special weapons out of it (I also bought a warp lightning cannon and doomwheel for the fun later)
> 
> Hope this helps!


by personal experience with skaven yes take the IoB boxes but the battalion is useless imo. And don't get the screaming bell in my army is a point dump. Everyone just aims their guns and death star units at it so its a waste of 60 bucks when you can get almost 40 more rats. Don't get the battalion. You get good ratswarms out of it (homemade) but that's just rat swarms. And never will you ever need 6 rat ogres. (little hint if you want censer bearers the plague monk boxes come with these flail bits just put them on the models and save 140 dollars)


----------

